# ¿Como escribo codigo de SPICE en Orcad Pspice 9?



## David_Espejo (May 18, 2008)

Hola.
Necesito crear un modelo de un MOSFET de pequeña escala para simular en SPICE, las instrucciones vienen para escribir codigo en lenguaje SPICE pero en ORCAD PSPICE 9 no veo por ningun lado por donde puedo escribir codigo


Gracias

David


----------



## luismc (May 21, 2008)

David_Espejo dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Necesito crear un modelo de un MOSFET de pequeña escala para simular en SPICE, las instrucciones vienen para escribir codigo en lenguaje SPICE pero en ORCAD PSPICE 9 no veo por ningun lado por donde puedo escribir codigo
> 
> 
> ...



Para utilizar directamente las sentencias spice puedes usar el notepad, porque los circuitos de entrada de spice son simples ficheros de texto.

Lo guardas con extensión "cir" y se abre con pspice, no con la aplicación schematics.


----------

